# Circuitos de proteccion para el amplificador



## josehf34 (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola.

Tenia unas dudas:

Como todos saben la mayoria de aparatos de audio comercial poseen circuitos de proteccion los cuales no dejan encender el aparato si se detecta algun problema en las etapas de amplificacion y algunos eventualmente detienen momentaneamente el funcionamiento del amplificador si se encuentra en funcionamiento bajo condiciones extremas como volumen muy alto, altas temperaturas etc.

Por ejemplo a los diagramas de los amplificadores que ponen en el foro como se le podria adaptar un circuito de estos  he buscado y no he encontrado mayor informacion excepto el diagrama del circuito de proteccion de algunos receivers como los Sansui 7070 u 8080


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 11, 2010)

Una buena forma es usar este IC, restando solo la proteccion por sobrecorriente en los TRs de salida pero el tiene la entrada para ello y desactiva la salida, tiene sensor de Dc en la salida, antipop y reset por falla de AC, miralo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 11, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Una buena forma es usar este IC, restando solo la proteccion por sobrecorriente en los TRs de salida pero el tiene la entrada para ello y desactiva la salida, tiene sensor de Dc en la salida, antipop y reset por falla de AC, miralo, chauuuuuuuuuuu



si bien entendiendo ese circuito se debe poner justo antes de las fichas de salida del amplificador ¿verdad?

Pero hay un problema, yo pienso construir este amplificador: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/ y como puedes ver es un amplificador mono para el cual se necesita contruir otro de esos circuitos para asi lograr una salida estereo. Segun entiendo la adaptacion del circuito seria algo como esto:



¿ o tengo algo mal ? 

Realmente eso fue lo que entendi sobre la adaptacion del circuito protector


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 12, 2010)

No revisa el datasheet la señal de salida NO PASA por el Ic , este toma muestras de la señal a travez de las resistencias de 56K pra saber si hay DC  y la señal de salida para los altavoces pasa derecho hasta un relevo que al final es quien desconecta o conecta las salidas, miralo bien, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## leandro_or (May 6, 2011)

hola, tengo la misma idea, y el mismo problema...
tengo pensado hacer ese mismo aplificador...
pero realmente no alcanzo a entender como adaptar este circuito a la potencia...
alguien lo pudo hacer???

desde ya se agradece toda la ayuda posible...

gracias...


----------

